# Phrag Leaf Problem



## e-spice (Jan 5, 2012)

Most of my phrags genaerally grow pretty good foliage. Sometimes though, I get a leaf or two on besseae hybrids that look like the picture I attached. Almost like a mite or some other bugs doing a little nibbling. Anyone else have this problem or know what's going one?

Just a little background info, I grow under lights in my basement, grow S/H, mist daily, use RO water. Fertilier is MSU style.

Thanks so much for any assistence!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 6, 2012)

Seems more like a fungus problem to me. Maybe those daily mists are the cause. I never mist my phrags and paphs.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2012)

Probably not problem with critter, more likely fertilizer/conversion issue.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you checked the health of the roots?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you show the underside of the leaf (picture)???


I saw rather similar problems on some very young leaves last summer, when the temperature was high and when thrips decided to eat some phrags. I had damage last summer on Phrag popowii and on 1 or 2 other plants (bessea hybrids, I think)


----------



## e-spice (Jan 6, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Have you checked the health of the roots?



Yes - the roots look really good. Overall the plant seems to be pretty healthy.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 6, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Can you show the underside of the leaf (picture)???
> 
> 
> I saw rather similar problems on some very young leaves last summer, when the temperature was high and when thrips decided to eat some phrags. I had damage last summer on Phrag popowii and on 1 or 2 other plants (bessea hybrids, I think)



I have some updated photos below. I wondered about thrips but have never seen one on the phrags. I also don't know what thrip damage looked like on phrag leaves. Another bit of information is that this only happens on the young leaves, never mature ones. Thanks for any advice.

Here is a photo of the underside:





And here's another one of the top:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 7, 2012)

Here it appears only on very young leaf, never on mature ones. Or course, the leaves are now fully mature since the damage appaers several months ago. 

A few pics from my plants:

on P. popowii





on P. Super Rubies


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 7, 2012)

By the way: thrips were not easy to see on the leaves since they were eating very low on the leaf... (I don't know how to say.... they were hidden at the base of the leaf). I was surprised to see them on Phrags. I think they were there because of the heat stress of the plant.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 7, 2012)

I have similar patches on the tip of the newest leaf of my MDC. But I'm sure I don't have thrips. The rest of the leaf is developping normally. In my case, I suspect some kind of pesticide burn.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like anthracnose to me.


----------

